# Trump: African Countries and Haiti are "Shitholes"



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2018)

> WASHINGTON — President Trump on Wednesday balked at an immigration deal that would include protections for people from Haiti and African countries, demanding to know at a White House meeting why he should accept immigrants from “shithole countries” rather than people from places like Norway, according to people with direct knowledge of the conversation.
> 
> Mr. Trump’s remarks left members of Congress attending the meeting in the Cabinet Room alarmed and mystified. They were there discussing an emerging bipartisan deal to give legal status to immigrants illegally brought to the United States as children, the people said, speaking on condition of anonymity without authorization to discuss the explosive proceedings of the private meeting.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2018)

More from the Racist in Chief. @baconbits how can you defend blatant racism when you are an African American?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 11, 2018)

I have never thought I'd hear the day when a President calls other countries "shitholes", but alas here it is. 

But in all seriousness, it's moronic on Trump's part to not understand the concept of Brain Drain. Those "shitholes" isn't filled with shit you know.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> More from the Racist in Chief. @baconbits how can you defend blatant racism when you are an African American?



Because tribalism > anything else in 2018 apparently.


----------



## sworder (Jan 11, 2018)

he's not wrong

I believe the US should help them if possible... in their own countries. literally no need to bring em here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 11, 2018)

sworder said:


> he's not wrong
> 
> I believe the US should help them if possible... in their own countries. literally no need to bring em here



But do you understand why Brain Drain happens in the first place?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2018)

In a scale of 1 to 10, how likely do you think is the chance that Trump will be a special case of study in 2100 history books about bigotry or "the decline of the US" (assuming it is no longer the superpower by that time)?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 11, 2018)

lmao places like Norway because Norwegians consider your country to be a shithole and would never come here or have the need to come here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Orochibuto said:


> In a scale of 1 to 10, how likely do you think is the chance that Trump will be a special case of study in 2100 history books about bigotry or "the decline of the US" (assuming it is no longer the superpower by that time)?


I would agree with this centiment, but I wouldnt be surprised if america starts electing bigger retards in the future. I mean in the 00s, everyone was absolutely sure that W Bushes' idiocy will never be surpassed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 11, 2018)

Trump knowledge base is next to none existent so he likely has no fucking clue why those countries are in such dire situations hence his racist attitude. Hell, he and his family benefit from near slave labor.


----------



## Muah (Jan 11, 2018)

Africa is the most beautiful diverse place with the best food, kindness and beautiful women on the planet. Why would anybody care what trump says his wife probably does even cook and he has a wig.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2018)

CNN: The President's "shithole" remark is being received much differently inside of the WH. Staffers predict the comment will resonate with his base.

But of course, cause his base are racists.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 11, 2018)

I guess "shithole country" is now a technical term in Washington. I have to apologize to @Parallax, I didn't know.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2018)

2018, where every mainstream TV networks have chirons with the words "shithole" and "president" on your screen RN. 

LOL


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 11, 2018)

Diplomacy So Much Winning.

But really why would u want to leave Norway for the US on a permanent Basis? People dont tend to leave their countries on a permanent basis when everything is going great.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I guess "shithole country" is now a technical term in Washington. I have to apologize to @Parallax, I didn't know.


I forgive you


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Its pretty obvious that lots of Trump's voters, voted to keep America White.
Thats why Trump has never spoken bad of european shitholes.
There is concern about America's european heritage getting eliminated.
It is what it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 11, 2018)

Just about any day now he's gonna drop the n-word, and his minority base will still stand by him.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh man. @baconbits start stretching because you are gonna need some spectacular gymnastics to be able to rationalize this.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 11, 2018)

As soon as I saw the title I was certain I'd see that magic bacon word

l just didn't think it would be in the first comment


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 11, 2018)

The US never really understood Africa anyways.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fiona (Jan 11, 2018)

Le Male Absolu said:


> The US never really understood anything anyways.



Fixed that for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fiona (Jan 11, 2018)

One of the best rants I have ever seen on CNN. Must watch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nello (Jan 11, 2018)

Give me your white, your rich, your Christian masses yearning to breathe free.

Isn't that how it goes?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 11, 2018)

Nello said:


> Give me your white, your rich, your Christian masses yearning to breathe free.
> 
> Isn't that how it goes?





Eh close enough

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2018)

This really isn't a surprise if you look at his behavior from the 1970s.



Death Certificate said:


> Just about any day now he's gonna drop the n-word, and his minority base will still stand by him.


I'd wager before the end of the year.


GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> centiment


Sentiment*


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 11, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> I have never thought I'd hear the day when a President calls other countries "shitholes", but alas here it is.
> 
> But in all seriousness, it's moronic on Trump's part to not understand the concept of Brain Drain. Those "shitholes" isn't filled with shit you know.


You sound so much better thn him now.



Death Certificate said:


> Just about any day now he's gonna drop the n-word, and his minority base will still stand by him.



You are fine with posting on a forum that allows it...


GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Its pretty obvious that lots of Trump's voters, voted to keep America White.
> Thats why Trump has never spoken bad of european shitholes.
> There is concern about America's european heritage getting eliminated.
> It is what it is.



Fuck that, the stakes became Murican Heritage.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

While not politically correct, Trump is technically correct...which, when you think about it, is the only correct that matters.

Reactions: Dislike 9


----------



## Fiona (Jan 11, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You are fine with posting on a forum that allows it...



You definitely can NOT throw around the N word on here. Zero tolerance for using racial slurs.


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

Fiona said:


> You definitely can NOT throw around the N word on here.


Some sections are perfectly fine with it.

I just don't use it out of principle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Fiona (Jan 11, 2018)

Chie said:


> Some sections are perfectly fine with it.
> 
> I just don't use it out of principle.



Where on this forum can you use the N word and its totally okay?


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

Fiona said:


> Where on this forum can you use the N word and its totally okay?


Outskirts Battledome.

Not that I see any harm in it. It's just a word.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Sad! 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 11, 2018)

Trump isn't even hiding it anymore. The GOP has surrendered anything to do with morals. Never again can they make any moral arguments because they put up with this fucktard who thinks anyone not white is beneath him, has molested women, cheated workers, cheated on his wives, basically everything the "value voters" ,whom have revealed themselves as racists fucks hiding behind the bible ,proclaim to hate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Trump isn't even hiding it anymore. The GOP has surrendered anything to do with morals. Never again can they make any moral arguments because they put up with this fucktard who thinks anyone not white is beneath him, has molested women, cheated workers, cheated on his wives, basically everything the "value voters" ,whom have revealed themselves as racists fucks hiding behind the bible ,proclaim to hate.


No he hasn't. Not a single claim you make has any legitimacy.

And calling Haiti and Africa shit-holes is just stating facts...if you disagree, move to these countries and see for yourself.

Reactions: Dislike 9


----------



## Nello (Jan 11, 2018)

Chie said:


> While not politically correct, Trump is technically correct...which, when you think about it, is the only correct that matters.


While not politically correct, technically USA is a shithole compared to Norway.

SAD!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Drake (Jan 11, 2018)

You know, sometimes it is better to be politically correct, especially if you’re dealing with matters relating to international politics. You can’t just call an entire continent a “shithole” and then expect to be on friendly relations with the countries in it later.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

Nello said:


> While not politically correct, technically USA is a shithole compared to Norway.


No it's not. It's a socialist hellhole with taxes up the wazoo and prices to match (not to mention that it's a frozen wasteland)

So no thank you, I'd rather live in a country where I can make a decent buck off my work.



Drake said:


> You know, sometimes it is better to be politically correct, especially if you’re dealing with matters relating to international politics. You can’t just call an entire continent a “shithole” and then expect to be on friendly relations with the countries in it later.


Why the fuck would we be sucking up to these countries? We're giving money to them.

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## Drake (Jan 11, 2018)

@Chie not calling them a shithole =/= sucking up to them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 11, 2018)

Chie said:


> No he hasn't. Not a single claim you make has any legitimacy.
> 
> And calling Haiti and Africa shit-holes is just stating facts...if you disagree, move to these countries and see for yourself.



Really ? Nothing has legitimacy ?

I know you're a pathetic troll so I'll only answer you once. Trump's history of cheating on wives and not paying people is well documented, the man has been sued more than 4000 times. I believe the women accusing him because it fits his personality, he himself said that he walked in on teenage girls changing in one of his pageants, he is obviously a scum bag. Yes, those nations are in bad shape and always have been, but a so called christian shows compassion they don't slander people and disparage them because of their skin color. A real christian wouldn't use slave labor like Trump and his troll kids either. Trump is fucking Satan, evangelicals slobber all over his dick because he hates non whites just like most of them do.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nello (Jan 11, 2018)

Chie said:


> No it's not. It's a socialist hellhole with taxes up the wazoo and prices to match.
> 
> So no thank you I'd rather live in a country where I can make a decent buck of my work.




All of this, despite Norway being a socialist hellhole. Tremendous!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

Drake said:


> @Chie not calling them a shithole =/= sucking up to them


No, that's just stating fact.

These are shit countries to live in and people should stop pretending that they're not. And if they consider it an insult to their national dignity, then maybe they should get off their asses and do something about it.



Vermilion Kn said:


> Trump's history of cheating on wives and not paying people is well documented,


Were are these documentations?



> the man has been sued more than 4000 times.


Not uncommon for a wealthy entrepreneur. The important question is, how many times has he been convicted of a crime?



> I believe the women accusing him because it fits his personality, he himself said that he walked in on teenage girls changing in one of his pageants, he is obviously a scum bag.


It doesn't matter what you believe, it wasn't proven in court.



> Yes, those nations are in bad shape and always have been, but a so called christian shows compassion they don't slander people and disparage them because of their skin color.


He never did such a thing. He insulted a nation and a continent...not individuals...and certainly not for their skin color.

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## Drake (Jan 11, 2018)

Even if it were a fact (which it isn’t), there’s no reason to state it so boldly and offensively. If Trump’s ‘goal’ is to wake these countries up and make them reform (which it also isn’t), then it is more beneficial to work with them cooperatively instead of antagonizing them and then hoping that they do what he wants because he insulted them. You say they should “do something about it” if they feel that their pride is insulted, but really the only thing they’ll “do” after hearing a comment like that is hate the US, which ultimately puts us at an international disadvantage, especially when countries like China are looking to invest in the African market.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 11, 2018)

Alienating Africa = handing the continent over to the PRC. And France.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2018)

Problem of essentially the last year. US policy reduced to Donald Trump's suspicions and frustrations with the world. At least the information is out though.


----------



## DonutKid (Jan 11, 2018)

Why would Norwegians want to move to a country with Trump as the President?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Atlas (Jan 11, 2018)

Nello said:


> While not politically correct, technically USA is a shithole compared to Norway.
> 
> SAD!


Technically correct...which, when you think about it, is the only correct that matters.


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

Drake said:


> Even if it were a fact (which it isn’t), there’s no reason to state it so boldly and offensively.


There's a very good reason, actually, it's called Freedom of Speech.

And like I said, Trump isn't lying...these countries are HIV infested shit-holes where rape, violence and oppression are commonplace. It's no secret. Everyone should know this.



> If Trump’s ‘goal’ is to wake these countries up and make them reform (which it also isn’t), then it is more beneficial to work with them cooperatively instead of antagonizing them and then hoping that they do what he wants because he insulted them. You say they should “do something about it” if they feel that their pride is insulted, but really the only thing they’ll “do” after hearing a comment like that is hate the US, which ultimately puts us at an international disadvantage, especially when countries like China are looking to invest in the African market.


Yeah, Click-clack suffers from AIDS and doesn't know if he'll be able to feed his kids or find drinkable water for the day...but his main concern is what political leaders across the globe think of his country?

I guess it makes sense if you don't think about it....at all.

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## Fiona (Jan 11, 2018)

DonutKid said:


> Why would literally any sentient being want to move to a country with Trump as the President?




Fixed that for you


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2018)

Chie said:


> And like I said, Trump isn't lying...these countries are HIV infested shit-holes where rape, violence and oppression are commonplace. It's no secret. Everyone should know this.


I'll try to tell you as I would a 7 year old, so picture me talking very slowly and waving my finger.

Presidents Can't say that if they are.  They're supposed to be held to a higher standard since they represent us on the world stage.


----------



## sworder (Jan 11, 2018)

i know we all don't like trump but let's be real

these people are poor and illiterate, they will not contribute to the economy. we don't need more people to take care of, they aren't americans

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2018)

Chie said:


> Outskirts Battledome.
> 
> Not that I see any harm in it. It's just a word.


You also don't actually know any black people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 11, 2018)

sworder said:


> i know we all don't like trump but let's be real
> 
> these people are poor and illiterate, they will not contribute to the economy. we don't need more people to take care of, they aren't americans


Nice meme bro


----------



## Atlas (Jan 11, 2018)

sworder said:


> i know we all don't like trump but let's be real
> 
> these people are poor and illiterate, they will not contribute to the economy. we don't need more people to take care of, they aren't americans



You talking about African countries or the south?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chie (Jan 11, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Nice meme bro


The joke (unsurprisingly) goes straight over DM's head.



Mider T said:


> You also don't actually know any black people.


Have a black coworker actually. Really neat fellow.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 11, 2018)

sworder said:


> i know we all don't like trump but let's be real
> 
> these people are poor and illiterate, they will not contribute to the economy. we don't need more people to take care of, they aren't americans



Sorry about that, guess Poe's Law was effective against me this time. 
Guess I should know you a little better.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2018)

Chie said:


> Have a black coworker actually. Really neat fellow.


That doesn't make you look any better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2018)

The issue is more that Trump's disparaging remarks are clearly something he associates with the people as well. When he calls a place like Nigeria a shithole nation and wondering why we're talking people from there, it's a clear inference that he thinks that the people we take in are shit too. However, over 40% of Nigerians we take in are college-educated, and make above average income compared to natural-born citizens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## sworder (Jan 11, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Nice meme bro


you won't think this is a meme when you are a victim of these savages

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2018)

There's an undeniable racial element to Trump's remarks...so I do wonder what someone like @baconbits makes of it.

Is he still a leader that grows on you, @baconbits? Is promoting what's pretty much white nationalist sentiments part of that "ideological agenda"? Along with the numerous other fuckups Trump has done?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

He's been a racist for decades. None of this is surprising. Even more surprising, people - ahem - want to sanction his behavior because he enacts policies they support. Despicable.


----------



## Chelydra (Jan 11, 2018)

He's not wrong, that said a President should not use such phrasing publicly...

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> He's not wrong, that said a President should not use such phrasing publicly...



He's demonstrably wrong. These countries have substandard quality of living and terrible governments, but he's using that to reflect on its people; particularly the ones we take in. Nigerian immigrants-correction AFRICAN immigrants- here again, about 40% of them are college-educated and wind up making more on than the average American citizen, for example. So he's full of shit. It's clear the racial element in his remarks.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> He's not wrong, that said a President should not use such phrasing publicly...



This doesn't inherently mean the people are shitty u damn sociopath


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2018)

> A SEEMINGLY un-American fact about America today is that for some groups, much more than others, upward mobility and the American dream are alive and well. It may be taboo to say it, but certain ethnic, religious and national-origin groups are doing strikingly better than Americans overall.
> 
> Indian-Americans earn almost double the national figure (roughly $90,000 per year in median household income versus $50,000). Iranian-, Lebanese- and Chinese-Americans are also top-earners. In the last 30 years, Mormons have become leaders of corporate America, holding top positions in many of America’s most recognizable companies. These facts don’t make some groups “better” than others, and material success cannot be equated with a well-lived life. But willful blindness to facts is never a good policy.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashi (Jan 11, 2018)

So @baconbits 

What do you have to say for yourself ,@baconbits? Are you fine with your boy calling out an entire community, @baconbits? Is this what you want our great nation of America to stand for @baconbits? Is this truly a guy who’s grown on you @baconbits? You disgust me, @baconbits.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah...at this point it is legitimate to ask people like @baconbits why exactly they support this man.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2018)

Ashi said:


> So @baconbits
> 
> What do you have to say for yourself ,@baconbits? Are you fine with your boy calling out an entire community, @baconbits? Is this what you want our great nation of America to stand for @baconbits? Is this truly a guy who’s grown on you @baconbits? You disgust me, @baconbits.



It's a valid question, regardless of your attempts to lampoon it. He's overlooked so much, and has had to over and over again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 11, 2018)

It's telling that so many people have expressed the sentiment that he's wrong for saying it publicly, not that he's wrong for being...well a racist. It confirmed what I already knew. Racism didn't die, it's just become more covert and coded. Some of ya'll are covert white supremacist sympathizers. Atleast Richard Spencer and the other Nazi's have the balls to be overtly racist. There's nothing worse than a phony racist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 12, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's a valid question, regardless of your attempts to lampoon it. He's overlooked so much, and has had to over and over again.



Well I can’t say you’re wrong there, still I did find it somewhat amusing regardless.

Besides that was some pretty good satire if I do say so myself


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2018)

Shut the hell up tensa 

Goddamn

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ashi (Jan 12, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Shut the hell up tensa
> 
> Goddamn

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Azula (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> Eh close enough



Are Indians held in better regard in the U.S. than other minorities? 

Or is it just a matter of time before Trump's cannon turns in their direction.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Isnt Haley a hindu ? 
Wonder what she has an opinion on the matter


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

He’s not wrong.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## Tarot (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

I've met way too many Americans ignorant of their history. Most have no idea America backed brutal dictators in multiple countries.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 12, 2018)

-Azula- said:


> Are Indians held in better regard in the U.S. than other minorities?
> 
> Or is it just a matter of time before Trump's cannon turns in their direction.



You know the answer to that.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

We only have like two genuine Trump supporters of this section tbh. It must suck being associated with this kind of crap.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 12, 2018)

Well they are shitholes because of their shitty governments,mainly ruled by dictators,assassins,corrupted that don't care about their people.


-Azula- said:


> Are Indians held in better regard in the U.S. than other minorities?
> 
> Or is it just a matter of time before Trump's cannon turns in their direction.


White skin creams still not enough

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 12, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Well they are shitholes because of their shitty governments,mainly ruled by dictators,assassins that don't care about their people.



And in turn the dictators can afford to not care because they have natural resources.

I heard that if a government, even a dictatorship, is funded by tax revenue, it will be more interested in the well-being of its citizens because if the people are unhappy they might revolt and refuse to pay taxes, which would bankrupt the government. And in any event you don't want a disruptive civil war to ruin the taxable economy.

While if the government is funded by resource wealth, they don't have to give a crap about developing the country aside from the area where the resources are located. The money keeps rolling in even if 90% of people are starving.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2018)

@Seto Kaiba You can tell @baconbits probably have no conflicting emotions towards this.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> And in turn the dictators can afford to not care because they have natural resources.
> 
> *I heard that if a government, even a dictatorship, is funded by tax revenue, it will be more interested in the well-being of its citizens because if the people are unhappy they might revolt and refuse to pay taxes, which would bankrupt the government. And in any event you don't want a disruptive civil war to ruin the taxable economy.*
> 
> While if the government is funded by resource wealth, they don't have to give a crap about developing the country aside from the area where the resources are located. The money keeps rolling in even if 90% of people are starving.


Not the case of Venezuela


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Drake said:


> You know, sometimes it is better to be politically correct, especially if you’re dealing with matters relating to international politics. You can’t just call an entire continent a “shithole” and then expect to be on friendly relations with the countries in it later.


Fuck yeah you can. Trade before feelz baby.



Vermilion Kn said:


> Trump isn't even hiding it anymore. The GOP has surrendered anything to do with morals. Never again can they make any moral arguments because they put up with this fucktard who thinks anyone not white is beneath him, has molested women, cheated workers, cheated on his wives, basically everything the "value voters" ,whom have revealed themselves as racists fucks hiding behind the bible ,proclaim to hate.



Not to worry, both parties look just as bad. And libertarians managed to make theselves look like idiots last cycle. The field is wide open.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2018)

Trump is the absolute epitome of the white privileged American male. Oppresses the globe, cries about those areas being shitholes in part because of US intervention. 

I would not be surprised if he says in private that black people should go back to Africa with no irony of his own origination


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> Trump is the absolute epitome of the white privileged American male. Oppresses the globe, cries about those areas being shitholes in part because of US intervention.
> 
> I would not be surprised if he says in private that black people should go back to Africa with no irony of his own origination


Sounds like Bama.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 12, 2018)

To be honest, there is nothing new with these types of statements. Historically speaking it has been the same. A hundred years ago Haiti and African would have been replaced by Germany and Eastern Europeans. A 150 years ago it would have been Irish Catholics who would have been insulted. Even further, in the 1910’s and 1920’s acts restricting immigration were passed. One dealt with asians countries and it banned immigration from Japan specifically.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2018)

Orochibuto said:


> In a scale of 1 to 10, how likely do you think is the chance that Trump will be a special case of study in 2100 history books about bigotry or "the decline of the US" (assuming it is no longer the superpower by that time)?



There'll probably be a strong connection drawn between Bush->Obama->Trump->whoever comes next in the history books


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Sounds like Bama.



Partly true. Obama continued the legacy of the white oppression state carried out under most white Presidents to the T. his skin color had no change on that

white institutions wont be shaken with a hollow inspirational speaker

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 12, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> Partly true. Obama continued the legacy of the white oppression state carried out under most white Presidents to the T. his skin color had no change on that
> 
> white institutions wont be shaken with a hollow inspirational speaker


...you have a real hate on for Obama, even more than Trump.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> Outskirts Battledome.
> 
> Not that I see any harm in it. It's just a word.





I post frequently in the OBD and have never seen that word thrown around, the fuck you talking about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 12, 2018)

Roman said:


> I post frequently in the OBD and have never seen that word thrown around, the fuck you talking about


Nightmare Cinema had been banned for using the word repeatedly in a debate in the Dragon Ball Super Feats #3 topic.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nightmare Cinema had been banned for using the word repeatedly in a debate in the Dragon Ball Super Feats #3 topic.



I don't visit that thread so I didn't know. But still shows that the word can't be used freely there


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...you have a real hate on for Obama, even more than Trump.



How does acknowledging the faults of the Obama administration mean "Oh, you must hate Obama more than Trump?"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 12, 2018)

Roman said:


> I don't visit that thread so I didn't know. But still shows that the word can't be used freely there


I think only in the Blender, where the mods are the worst on the site, is where the n-word could have been used with little to no consequence.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen it used in the Blender and the CB (before it had more mod activity).


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 12, 2018)

We literally have emotes with the N word and people really think we can't use it

my goodness


----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> It's telling that so many people have expressed the sentiment that he's wrong for saying it publicly, not that he's wrong for being...well a racist. It confirmed what I already knew. Racism didn't die, it's just become more covert and coded. Some of ya'll are covert white supremacist sympathizers. Atleast Richard Spencer and the other Nazi's have the balls to be overtly racist. There's nothing worse than a phony racist.



No one needs to say he's wrong for being racist because literally everyone knows it's wrong.

Except maybe IchLiebe, Kalondo and Chie


----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2018)

Also interesting to see that @baconbits still hasn't replied to this


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 12, 2018)

Roman said:


> No one needs to say he's wrong for being racist because literally everyone knows it's wrong.
> 
> Except maybe IchLiebe, Kalondo and Chie


Which begs the question: why haven't all three have been permabanned yet? I mean for god's sake, we were supposed to be rid of Chie permanently.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> Partly true. Obama continued the legacy of the white oppression state carried out under most white Presidents to the T. his skin color had no change on that
> 
> white institutions wont be shaken with a hollow inspirational speaker


There is no white opression. Nobody is opressed in the USA period regardless of color.



erictheking said:


>



No it is not, just one piece of the puzzle.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Which begs the question: why haven't all three have been permabanned yet? I mean for god's sake, we were supposed to be rid of Chie permanently.



If you cannot handle my existence move to a hugbox.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

I got a secret for you, we're the shithole country. 

Trump asked why people from Norway don't come here? Because they have good shit going over there. If I got into Norway, I wouldn't come the fuck back here. They'd have to deport me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 12, 2018)

The american school system has been trying to build the ultimate diverse american internationalist identity, and it has succeeded to a point, but its kind of hard to erase the shades of the past. Trump brought out all the things the american society was trying to hide. One black president after 43 white ones doesn't fix things. The country cant hide that it mostly has been mostly European dominated, in the 1900s america was kicking out and abusing Asians who tried to migrate it, for most of America's history blacks were treated like shit. Three decades cant normalise relationships.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The american school system has been trying to build the ultimate diverse american internationalist identity, and it has succeeded to a point, but its kind of hard to erase the shades of the past. Trump brought out all the things the american society was trying to hide. One black president after 43 white ones doesn't fix things. The country cant hide that it mostly has been mostly European dominated, in the 1900s america was kicking out and abusing Asians who tried to migrate it, for most of America's history blacks were treated like shit. Three decades cant normalise relationships.



Every now and then, you'll type some real shit.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I got a secret for you, we're the shithole country.


The strenght of the dollar alone puts you out of that category.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The american school system has been trying to build the ultimate diverse american internationalist identity, and it has succeeded to a point, but its kind of hard to erase the shades of the past. Trump brought out all the things the american society was trying to hide. One black president after 43 white ones doesn't fix things. The country cant hide that it mostly has been mostly European dominated, in the 1900s america was kicking out and abusing Asians who tried to migrate it, for most of America's history blacks were treated like shit. Three decades cant normalise relationships.



Fuck schools building identities. They are the most boring stagnant institutions in the last and this century. Nothing wrong with European dominated. It would shock you how non white people treat one another. There is no paradise anywhere just because academia and journalists pretend there is a non white Nirvana. Trump will not bring back slavery or Jim Crow, things will be as before him but probably less pc bs. Hell yeah they can. We just need a media that is less crazy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> The strenght of the dollar alone puts you out of that category.


Well Trump fixed that. This tax cut is bound to cause a crash.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasn't Degelle like a black female Nazi or something? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> Wasn't Degelle like a black female Nazi or something? Or was that someone else?


Degelle was blonde and blue eyed and had like big tits and a nice smile and shit. That was why Mael was all sweet on her despite her saying awful shit about Jews and other races.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> Wasn't Degelle like a black female Nazi or something? Or was that someone else?


That was nobody.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

"She's a nazi, but she's hot guys"



I wasn't posting around during that time, but if that's what it was then just..ugh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

Fiona said:


> So happy to see him tee off on Trump tonight.
> 
> 
> My favorite part was where he cut the mic of the guy who was insulting him while defending Trumps racism.


last year he did a similar thing when a Republican was rambling. He just said "What the Hell are you talking about?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> "She's a nazi, but she's hot guys"
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't posting around during that time, but if that's what it was then just..ugh.


I'm not defending it. I'm pickier than that, I once decided not to go out with a girl because she said her favorite show was Big Bang Theory.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm not defending it. I'm pickier than that, I once decided not to go out with a girl because she said her favorite show was Big Bang Theory.



I wasn't saying you were. I was just saying if a dude simps for some woman with deplorable ass views that's pretty cringe worthy.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 12, 2018)

if he is right? where is the hole as big as africa that is full of shit.
talking about technicality

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fiona (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh okay so "Grab'em by the pussy" is just locker room talk 


Minority countries are "shitholes" but thats just bar talk




How stupid are these people?


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


>



Absolutely despicable.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> "She's a nazi, but she's hot guys"
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't posting around during that time, but if that's what it was then just..ugh.



Yeah...well you know Mael had women issues....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> Absolutely despicable.


You gotta drop this saintly attitude if you want to speak outside of the press and academia. This shit will ruin the left.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

I like how they're so worried about the "forgotten people" as if that somehow means the people who control most of the wealth in this country. Let's not forget Trump voters have like a median income of 70K


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

lmao @Le Male Absolu why did you dislike wibisana's post it was a joke.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how they're so worried about the "forgotten people" as if that somehow means the people who control most of the wealth in this country. Let's not forget Trump voters have like a median income of 70K


The less you make the more un pc you are. Dems ned to drop the Spanish Etiquette bs if they care a bout poor people.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 12, 2018)

Fox news should just cut and edit some Klan meetings together for their openings now. They too don't even hide it anymore.

Edit: I wonder how the clowns at Fox would react if people started using bar talk against Trump on national tv. "Melania is a hot piece of ass, I bet she's banging some black dudes behind tiny dick Trump's back, why do you think she doesn't live with him ?"

How's that for bar talk ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen a few people state it and I have to agree, done taking Trump apologist seriously. Many are going to have the convenience to state "I-I only voted for him because I thought he would bring jobs back to America" which is the case to a degree, but you still had many people that excused this bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2018)

Some of the world's richest people are African..

It isn't any more a shithole than the place he picked up his wife imo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> lmao @Le Male Absolu why did you dislike wibisana's post it was a joke.


I did that?

Edit h OK, it was an accident.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> I've seen a few people state it and I have to agree, done taking Trump apologist seriously. Many are going to have the convenience to state "I-I only voted for him because I thought he would bring jobs back to America" which is the case to a degree, but you still had many people that excused this bullshit.


What's worst about it is that they won't even admit that the reasons they voted for him (when they're things like that) are the things he's actually doing. The only thing he has been consistent on is bigotry and funneling money into his own pockets.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 12, 2018)

How would Fox news react if someone pointed out that red states are also shitholes ?

Full of poverty and lacking in modern services, infrastructure and industry. Some areas of the south look like post earthquake Haiti.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 12, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> How would Fox news react if someone pointed out that red states are also shitholes ?
> 
> Full of poverty and lacking in modern services, infrastructure and industry. Some areas of the south look like post earthquake Haiti.



How would they react? 


DIRTY IMMIGRANTS AND MUSLIMS SPREADING FAKE NEWS! MISSISSIPPI IS A TREMENDOUS STATE! GREAT STATE! IN FACT SOME PEOPLE WOULD SAY ITS THE GREATEST STATE BELIEVE ME! 


[HASHTAG]#FAKENEWS[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#MAGA[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#AMERICAFIRST[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ROLLTIDE[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#COMEATMEBRO[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ILOVEMYCOUSINS[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> How would Fox news react if someone pointed out that red states are also shitholes ?
> 
> Full of poverty and lacking in modern services, infrastructure and industry. Some areas of the south look like post earthquake Haiti.


Many of the states that are shit holes are the ones filled with people watching Fox. I live in one of the only red states that's nearly self sufficient and it's only red because so many people that live in huge cities like Houston, Austin, Dallas, and San Antonio don't go vote for various reasons (a female candidate for governor had issues here because she was not pro life and that doesn't go over well with Latinos).


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2018)

Don Lemon got me when he hit Trump's base with that "bless your heart."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2018)

Stunna said:


> Don Lemon got me when he hit Trump's base with that "bless your heart."


That Southern kiss of death

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2018)

Being a republican is the easiest thing in the world, there’s no shame anymore. You can say dumb shit and the president is gonna say something even worse


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Well they are shitholes because of their shitty governments,mainly ruled by dictators,assassins,corrupted that don't care about their people.
> 
> White skin creams still not enough


I think they are shitholes because of money. Non-existent economies.  Low employment.  No money to spend on infrastructure.  No birth control either.

Any country that doesn't have these things is probably going to be a shithole.

People need to stop being so thin skinned about Trump.  He's not going to say the presidential thing.  He has no tact.  How many times does he need to prove this to you people?

And even though he is a buffoon.. it doesn't mean that he isn't occasionally right about things.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

sworder said:


> Being a republican is the easiest thing in the world, there’s no shame anymore. You can say dumb shit and the president is gonna say something even worse


Being a democrat is easy.  You just print money.  You don't say no to people.  You don't worry about long term consequences.

Far harder to be a republican.  You have to occasionally tell people to cut spending and be more fiscally responsible.  And that's no fun at all!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 12, 2018)

The game the Trump squad is playing is so transparent here. He was not talking about the countries alone, he was talking about the people. As Kaiba pointed out, the people let into America raise the economic averages, the Trump defenders know this and want to turn it back down to the usual dog whistle level racism again.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

From a foreign point of view it's very entertaining. 
It's good for us. The president of the US is completely ignorant on Africa. The US will certainly miss the opportunities to take during Africa's development. China and Europe won't....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DonutKid (Jan 12, 2018)

forum


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> The game the Trump squad is playing is so transparent here. He was not talking about the countries alone, he was talking about the people. As Kaiba pointed out, the people let into America raise the economic averages, the Trump defenders know this and want to turn it back down to the usual dog whistle level racism again.



Yeah, you're right. These people are so disingenuous it's sickening.


----------



## Chie (Jan 12, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> The game the Trump squad is playing is so transparent here. He was not talking about the countries alone, he was talking about the people.


That's funny because he specifically referred to countries...but of course that wouldn't be as convenient to the narrative you're trying to spin.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 12, 2018)

'I support him regardless of what he says'

The GOP is turning into a leader-cult party. My guess is even Sultan Erdogan would chastise his people for making it that obvious.


----------



## Chie (Jan 12, 2018)

Case closed.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 12, 2018)

South China Morning Post had a fun meta-piece on how outlets across the world are reporting on this and therefore forced to decide on a translation of "shithole countries" into their local language. xD

Merely combining the local words for "shit" and "hole" will not necessarily be idiomatic or even intelligible in all languages.

The People's Daily went with _lan guo_ 烂国, "trash countries".


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> The game the Trump squad is playing is so transparent here. He was not talking about the countries alone, he was talking about the people. As Kaiba pointed out, the people let into America raise the economic averages, the Trump defenders know this and want to turn it back down to the usual dog whistle level racism again.


Calling everything racist is how you got trump.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 12, 2018)

Europeans calling stuff racist made America get Trump. [HASHTAG]#Altrightlogic[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Africa's development?  That's funny.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Being a democrat is easy.  You just print money.  You don't say no to people.  You don't worry about long term consequences.
> 
> Far harder to be a republican.  You have to occasionally tell people to cut spending and be more fiscally responsible.  And that's no fun at all!



Tax cuts doe


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Africa's development?  That's funny.


 Americans, you really live in your bubble.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> Case closed.


The guy tries to change what he says at least 3 times a day?  Very credible.


----------



## Chie (Jan 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The guy tries to change what he says at least 3 times a day?  Very credible.


So he's only credible when he says things you suspect affirms your narrative?

If mental gymnastics was a sport you'd be an Olympic athlete.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Hitt (Jan 12, 2018)

It's obvious he really said those words.  How the heck could the press make that shit up?  Trump is just confirming what we've already know, he's nearly as racist as his "base" supporters.


----------



## Chie (Jan 12, 2018)

Hitt said:


> It's obvious he really said those words.  How the heck could the press make that shit up?  Trump is just confirming what we've already know, he's nearly as racist as his "base" supporters.


Pointing out that a country is a bad place to live is in no shape or form racist.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Hitt (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> Pointing out that a country is a bad place to live is in no shape or form racist.


He said he doesn't want people from those countries, you garbage troll.

And on TOP of that said he prefers people from Norway instead.  Very telling.


----------



## Nello (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> So he's only credible when he says things you suspect affirms your narrative?
> 
> If mental gymnastics was a sport you'd be an Olympic athlete.


Your source is Trump

The article in question is from NY Times

One of these two sources are more biased than the other on Trump related issues.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 12, 2018)

Nello said:


> Your source is Trump


This idiot would believe Trump if he claimed 2+2 = 5.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> So he's only credible when he says things you suspect affirms your narrative?
> 
> If mental gymnastics was a sport you'd be an Olympic athlete.


No.  He's rarely ever credible.  Case in point: His back and forth about being on good terms with Kim Jong-Un yet calling him "little rocketman".  Why do you think you've got multiple people questioning his mental state?  His shills can't even keep up with the thoughtcrime switches.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 12, 2018)

I think it's also very telling that you can tell Trump is being most honest when what he is saying is vile and hateful and in anger.  The words he said in that meeting give us a window into the true nature of Trump, not the endless facades he presents to us that are as authentic as that bad toupee he wears.


----------



## Chie (Jan 12, 2018)

Nello said:


> Your source is Trump
> 
> The article in question is from NY Times
> 
> One of these two sources are more biased than the other on Trump related issues.


Who better to ask to clarify a remark than the person who made it?

NYT literally had to apologize for their poor journalism last year, you'd have to be an idiot not to take their publications with a grain of salt.



Mider T said:


> No. He's rarely ever credible. Why do you think you've got multiple people questioning his mental state?


Because they're immature.



Hitt said:


> I think it's also very telling that you can tell Trump is being most honest when what he is saying is vile and hateful and in anger.  The words he said in that meeting give us a window into the true nature of Trump, *not the endless facades he presents to us that are as authentic as that bad toupee he wears*.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think they are shitholes because of money. Non-existent economies.  Low employment.  No money to spend on infrastructure.  No birth control either.
> 
> Any country that doesn't have these things is probably going to be a shithole.
> 
> ...



Equatorial Guinea has been ruled by the same man since 1979 who let himself be proclaimed "the country's God" who "can decide to kill without anyone calling him to account and without going to hell" while his son the minister has been extorting construction companies by inflating costs up to 500 % and has been funneling these into valuables, houses and memorabilia in Europe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> Who better to ask to clarify a remark than the person who made it?


In Trump's case?  Literally anybody.  There's a subreddit called "Trump criticizes Trump" or some shit using Trump tweets that go against whatever he is actively doing.


Chie said:


> Because they're immature.


No, they're professionals.

https://www.politico.com/magazine/s...o-question-the-presidents-mental-state-216266

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> Who better to ask to clarify a remark than the person who made it?
> 
> NYT literally had to apologize for their poor journalism last year, you'd have to be an idiot not to take their publications with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


Of course i'll take it with a grain of salt, but they're far from the only ones reportong on this.

How can you possibly rationalize that Trump is the most credible source on negative things Trump said/did? Is a criminal the most credible source on whether or not he's guilty? Someone should spread the news so we don't have to waste time on those stupid courts.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Africa's development?  That's funny.


Carve shit up with linear borders, coups and see how well white devils would do.



Pliskin said:


> Europeans calling stuff racist made America get Trump. [HASHTAG]#Altrightlogic[/HASHTAG]



Explain to me what the fuck the alt right is.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Equatorial Guinea has been ruled by the same man since 1979 who let himself be proclaimed "the country's God" who "can decide to kill without anyone calling him to account and without going to hell" while his son the minister has been extorting construction companies by inflating costs up to 500 % and has been funneling these into valuables, houses and memorabilia in Europe.


For those who don't know, Equatorial Guinea, it's a small dot on the Africa map . It's a country with the population of 759 451 people.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 12, 2018)

Let's meet in the middle. They're immature professionals.


----------



## Chie (Jan 12, 2018)

Nello said:


> How can you possibly rationalize that Trump is the most credible source on negative things Trump said/did?


How was the remark negative?


----------



## Nello (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> How was the remark negative?


Even if you don't think it was he's been heavily criticized for it


----------



## Fiona (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> How was the remark negative?



Explain to me how calling a series of nations "shitholes" while simultaneously saying we don't want anymore of THOSE people (black/brown people) in the country is NOT negative? 


I mean I get you are a troll, but this is dumb even for you.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 12, 2018)

Remember when Republicans said that Obama was degrading the office of the Presidency because he wore a tan suit or put mustard on his burger ? 

Yeah......


----------



## Fiona (Jan 12, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Remember when Republicans said that Obama was degrading the office of the Presidency because he wore a tan suit or put mustard on his burger ?
> 
> Yeah......



Don't even get me started on the Obama stuff the Republicans were crying tears of blood over.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

Trump’s level of rhetoric is the sum of its people.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 12, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Remember when Republicans said that Obama was degrading the office of the Presidency because he wore a tan suit or put mustard on his burger ?
> 
> Yeah......


Yeah but that was different.  Obama was black a democrat.  Had he been a republican, the space time continuum would've had a system update to make everything he did permissable under the lens of objective morality.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 12, 2018)

Fiona said:


> You definitely can NOT throw around the N word on here. Zero tolerance for using racial slurs.



it's "politically incorrect" how he said it but it's still true
African countries have
- little economy
- high crime rate
- high rape rate
- constant conflicts/wars


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2018)

Guys, come on, stop hating on Trump

These people cannot even write. They will never get a job and support themselves. Are we a welfare country?

This country was built and founded by Americans for Americans.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Disagree 2


----------



## Fiona (Jan 12, 2018)

sworder said:


> Guys, come on, stop hating on Trump
> 
> These people cannot even write. They will never get a job and support themselves. Are we a welfare country?
> 
> This country was built and founded by Americans for Americans.



How sad is it that I honestly couldn't tell right away if this is a joke post or not? 


What has the world sunk to?


----------



## Drake (Jan 12, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Fuck yeah you can. Trade before feelz baby.



... Except African nations already have other potential trading partners (China, for example). And just because you trade with someone doesn't mean that you two will support each other's geopolitical interests. Just look at the US and China.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop picking on Trump-kun-chan-san-sama. It's terribly rude, bakas!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Drake said:


> ... Except African nations already have other potential trading partners (China, for example). And just because you trade with someone doesn't mean that you two will support each other's geopolitical interests. Just look at the US and China.


If you wanna think anyone really cares about this go ahead. Show me the graphs about it a couple of years from now how this changed everything.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Stop picking on Trump-kun-chan-san-sama. It's terribly rude, bakas!



The politics of pettiness does not do the left any good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2018)

THE CHICKENS ARE COMING TO ROOST


----------



## Fiona (Jan 12, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> THE CHICKENS ARE COMING TO ROOST


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't it_ weird _how all the repubs who dare criticize Trump-sama are either out of office or not running again.

Almost like they realized their base is batshit crazy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Isn't it_ weird _how all the repubs who dare criticize Trump-sama are either out of office or not running again.
> 
> Almost like they realized their base is batshit crazy.


No crazyer than what we had before.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> Pointing out that a country is a bad place to live is in no shape or form racist.


Do you see yourself as a racist?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 12, 2018)

Well His dad was in the KKK


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 12, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> Partly true. Obama continued the legacy of the white oppression state carried out under most white Presidents to the T. his skin color had no change on that
> 
> white institutions wont be shaken with a hollow inspirational speaker



It's truly sad that in the era of Trump you Bernie Bros still continue to smear Obama. The left is the only ideological team that actively works to destroy itself.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 12, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Which begs the question: why haven't all three have been permabanned yet? I mean for god's sake, we were supposed to be rid of Chie permanently.



Because baconbits has the same political views and beliefs as them. Mr. Shadow is just too nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 12, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> THE CHICKENS ARE COMING TO ROOST


Republicans be like.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 12, 2018)

Chie said:


> So he's only credible when he says things you suspect affirms your narrative?
> 
> If mental gymnastics was a sport you'd be an Olympic athlete.



Trump has never had any credibility on anything. He's been proven time and time again to be among the biggest liars in our nation's history. He's a racist moron and a troll. Just like you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 12, 2018)

And for the record Trump? America has been the shittiest country on earth ever since you took office. So your the last person to call any other country a shithole you orange Nazi worshiping clown.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 12, 2018)

Remind the World again why you voted Trump in, Americans.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy75 said:


> America has been the shittiest country on earth ever since you took office.



Before that.

Ever hear of the deep South/Bible Belt?


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 12, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> Before that.
> 
> Ever hear of the deep South/Bible Belt?



That's true. The South has always been shit. Thank goodness I don't live down there.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy75 said:


> Because baconbits has the same political views and beliefs as them. Mr. Shadow is just too nice.


It  is good for you. Echochamber bs brought you trump.





Lucy75 said:


> That's true. The South has always been shit. Thank goodness I don't live down there.



It is not like a ton of POC s want to live there...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> Remind the World again why you voted Trump in, Americans.


I mean this statement is wrong in its entirety, but w/e.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 12, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> It  is good for you. Echochamber bs brought you trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. The electoral college, right wing morons/trolls(Like yourself), white supremacists, and far left purists/Bernie Bros are why we got Trump. Go troll someone else.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> I guess passing this on the Electoral College will make you feel better in yourself but w/e.



That's how we elect our president. I told you that you were too dumb for this place.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 12, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's how we elect our president. I told you that you were too dumb for this place.



I don't remember saying directly elected.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy75 said:


> Nope. The electoral college, right wing morons/trolls(Like yourself), white supremacists, and far left purists/Bernie Bros are why we got Trump. Go troll someone else.


Legit white supremacists are irrelevant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> I don't remember saying directly elected.



No, you just implied a shifting of blame in the following, and in turn the idea we directly elect our president:

_I guess *passing this on the Electoral College will make you feel better in yourself* but w/e._

Trump lost the popular vote. What won him the presidency were key districts in the Rust Belt and Ohio.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 12, 2018)

"No you just..."

Yeah I thought so.

You go play video games with your pops, like a good little stooge.

You sound disorientated.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2018)

[Oedipa Ragequit the server]


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 12, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> [Oedipa Ragequit the server]



This is fake news.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 12, 2018)

Classy as always Oedipa


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2018)

You coming back to need to get the last word in doesn't invalidate what was said.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, they are shitholes and more intervention in other places will result in more shitholes.
Trump's words are very harsh but so are the actions of the Clinton-Bush fund that robbed Haiti as well as the Obama Administration's actions in Libya which was once an African country noted for the highest standard of living in Africa. 
Oh well, Trump's a racist but lets continue to overlook the actions of his predecessors.
Perhaps Iran will be the next shithole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 12, 2018)

Punished Pathos said:


> Yeah, they are shitholes and more intervention in other places will result in more shitholes.
> Trump's words are very harsh but so are the actions of the Clinton-Bush fund that robbed Haiti as well as the Obama Administration's actions in Libya which was once an African country noted for the highest standard of living in Africa.
> Oh well, Trump's a racist but lets continue to overlook the actions of his predecessors.
> Perhaps Iran will be the next shithole.



Most of his predecessors are millions of times better than him. There is no comparison.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 12, 2018)

Punished Pathos said:


> Yeah, they are shitholes and more intervention in other places will result in more shitholes.
> Trump's words are very harsh but so are the actions of the Clinton-Bush fund that robbed Haiti as well as the Obama Administration's actions in Libya which was once an African country noted for the highest standard of living in Africa.
> Oh well, Trump's a racist but lets continue to overlook the actions of his predecessors.
> Perhaps Iran will be the next shithole.


This is the best defense people can come up with for this hate filled shit?  Whataboutery?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy75 said:


> Most of his predecessors are millions of times better than him. There is no comparison.


No, they just cared about etiquette in public. The presidents should be irrelevant anyways.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> "No you just..."
> 
> Yeah I thought so.
> 
> ...



I was being sarcastic with the "no" are you that slow?

You made a clear implication of direct election by implying individuals are shifting blame to the electoral college for Trump's election, when he lost the popular vote...or did you not even kow that...?


----------



## Alita (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's a fun fact for Trump and all his nazi supporters, most African immigrants that come here are *more* educated than most Americans including the white ones. 



Lucy75 said:


> It's truly sad that in the era of Trump you Bernie Bros still continue to smear Obama. The left is the only ideological team that actively works to destroy itself.



I swear if Dems don't do as well as expected in 2018 or 2020 I'm putting most of the blame on the people on the far left like Jimmy Dore, Sane Progressive, Inuhanyou, and Normality who would rather attack/smear Obama and Hillary and people who support them then focus on defeating Trump. It's shit like this which is why the GOP has been fucking over this country for so long and they are too stupid to even realize it..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 12, 2018)

But most Africans can't play 78 dimensional chess in their heads like Glorious Leader Trump can.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 12, 2018)

How did people twist this into race again?

Trump was obviously talking economic value here. Even that is wrong, judging people based on social/financial status is the height of foolery.


----------



## Alita (Jan 12, 2018)

Superstars said:


> How did people twist this into race again?
> 
> *Trump was obviously talking economic value here.* Even that is wrong, judging people based on social/financial status is the height of foolery.



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 12, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The issue is more that Trump's disparaging remarks are clearly something he associates with the people as well. When he calls a place like Nigeria a shithole nation and wondering why we're talking people from there, it's a clear inference that he thinks that the people we take in are shit too. However, over 40% of Nigerians we take in are college-educated, and make above average income compared to natural-born citizens.



I saw this yesterday, but I didn’t remark on it. You’ve hit the nail on the head. This is what it’s all about. Trump isn’t really talking about the countries themselves, but looking down at the people in them.

His comments are just more proof of his deep-seated prejudices, especially in regards to blacks (and Latinos). When on the campaign trail, he reserved his worst comments for blacks and Latinos. And one under-reported aspect was how he assumed all blacks came from inner cities. Then, he said similar comments about poor blacks.

That’s what so bad about his comments. He openly discounts large segments of the American public so you know they were going to be hurt by his policies. Yet that’s why some people voted for this clown. They wanted him to hurt people in those demographics, even if it meant he would hurt them, too.

That’s the story of America: We have so many people who have prioritized their deep prejudices to the point of self-destruction. They just don’t want the people they hate to do better, especially if there’s a chance those people will better than them.

In 2008, Obama talked about how Pennsylvanians (I think) clung to the guns and their religion. In reality, so many Americans like to cling to their prejudices, even if it means their standard of living is in the toilet and their lives are cut short. As long the people they hate stay down, too …



Vermilion Kn said:


> How would Fox news react if someone pointed out that red states are also shitholes ?
> 
> Full of poverty and lacking in modern services, infrastructure and industry. Some areas of the south look like post earthquake Haiti.



Yep. As soon as I read this story, I thought about Alabama. Recently, the U.N. released a report about what they found in a few states and it turns out that parts of Alabama are like a third-world country. The researchers saw dilapidated buildings and exposed pipes that were leaking sewage. And some residents have seen an outbreak of ringworm.

Also, it doesn’t matter whether the state is red or blue, we are dealing with outdated infrastructure across the country. Even worse is how over 3,000 water systems are contaminated. Flint isn’t the only problematic area. There are states with worse water systems.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Superstars (Jan 12, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


He called their place of stay dirt not the people...Is there no Black people living in Norway?
It's just a spin by the media using the buzz word "racism" to further their agenda of black balling anybody they do not like.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 12, 2018)

Well if he didnt say it his supporters sure did


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 12, 2018)

At this point I genuinely wanna know what worst thing Trump can do without getting impeached...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2018)

Superstars said:


> He called their place of stay dirt not the people...Is there no Black people living in Norway?
> It's just a spin by the media using the buzz word "racism" to further their agenda of black balling anybody they do not like.



There are actually no black people in Norway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Montanz (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly you shouldn't be accepting immigrants regardless of country of origin if they have nothing to offer to your nation.
Claiming you would prefer people from one nation over the other just shows clear bias.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow I love how people try to defend the comment of their president like it was not a diplomatic shame.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2018)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Wow I love how people try to defend the comment of their president like it was not a diplomatic shame.


Pretty sad right?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Pretty sad right?


It's very embarrassing. Being president, he cannot talk anymore like that. He is the representative of a country. Anything he says (or tweet) is automatically taken as the voice of the United States. 
What is really sad for me that there is people considering seriously the Oprah Winfrey as Trump opponent. It's like your country lost any hope to find someone really skilled. 
You still have 3 years before the election, it's enough to find a new generation of potential candidates.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2018)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Wow I love how people try to defend the comment of their president like it was not a diplomatic shame.



Yeah, I don't know who I find more disgusting: Trump questioning why people from "shithole" countries instead of highly developed countries, or dumbfucks here defending his statement.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 12, 2018)

Le Male Absolu said:


> It's very embarrassing. Being president, he cannot talk anymore like that. He is the representative of a country. Anything he says (or tweet) is automatically taken as the voice of the United States.
> What is really sad for me that there is people considering seriously the Oprah Winfrey as Trump opponent. It's like your country lost any hope to find someone really skilled.
> You still have 3 years before the election, it's enough to find a new generation of potential candidates.



One of the biggest problerms our country faces is $$ in politics. Politicians will bend over backwards to get donor money, even flipflopping their positions months prior to taking a position on Medicare, Weed, etc.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Yeah, I don't know who I find more disgusting: *Trump questioning why people from "shithole" countries instead of highly developed countries,* or dumbfucks here defending his statement.


 This way of thinking is not smart. I don't know if it's ignorance or racism but it's like assuming there is no African hard worker students that would like continue their studies in the west. Europe and China keep welcoming these students. With the development of Africa, they are more willing to come back in their country after (especially bankers).


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 12, 2018)

You can tell this was genuine.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 12, 2018)

I went to burgerica this winter break and let me tell you, that place was the most appalling place I've ever been too. Clearly the definition of a shithole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Here's a fun fact for Trump and all his nazi supporters, most African immigrants that come here are *more* educated than most Americans including the white ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear if Dems don't do as well as expected in 2018 or 2020 I'm putting most of the blame on the people on the far left like Jimmy Dore, Sane Progressive, Inuhanyou, and Normality who would rather attack/smear Obama and Hillary and people who support them then focus on defeating Trump. It's shit like this which is why the GOP has been fucking over this country for so long and they are too stupid to even realize it..


Those “far left” aren’t progressives to begin with if you read Normality posts she is very close minded to even be considered that. 
What happen is Bernie sold them on some utopia which they believe he can abracadabra into a country where close 50% share opposing views. 

But truth is the “far left” are as small as the Trump supporters in grand scheme of things and it’s the moderates who decides.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Punished Pathos is absolutely correct.
Trump 's rhetoric is bad, but Hillary, Obama, W were criminals and none gives a shit.
People in america get mad only when its about them.
Its called selected morality.

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Dislike 4


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2018)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Punished Pathos is absolutely correct.
> Trump 's rhetoric is bad, but Hillary, Obama, W were criminals and none gives a shit.
> People in america get mad only when its about them.
> Its called selected morality.



Spare me the bullshit, Pathos is a fucking hypocrite who doesn't give 2 shits about anyone in Africa or even the Middle East.
He preaches about how people like Hillary and Bush were war criminals, yet endorses murderous dictators like Assad.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Atem (Jan 12, 2018)

He should work on fixing this country before he calls any other one a shithole.

When I walk out of my apartment in Brockton the first thing I see are used hypodermic needles right outside of the front door. Which were definitely used by homeless people. Who definitely were convulsing on the steps in front of the building after a bad batch of heroine. 

At night I hear gun shots, and the bullets get stuck in my walls. Heck, the window to my room still has a bullet hole which I cover with cardboard and duct tape. 

When I go to sleep I hear rats fucking in the walls, or possibly dying as they bleed out from bullet wounds. It's hard to tell with the different squeaks. 

When I go out there are hookers wandering the streets, and if I am brave enough to do so at night I usually see them fucking some pathetic chap. Neither really enjoy it. The hooker has that thousand yard stare, and the pathetic chap is panting like some neckbeard as drool runs down his face. They usually fuck on some rocks in front of some guy's house. Which is littered with bottles of beer, and Crown Chicken.

Speaking of Crown Chicken it's actually pretty great. You just have to ignore the hookers, and keep your car windows closed because they will try to get some business done. It's better than KFC.

Then the homeless women who try to get into your house in exchange for sexual favors. Which happens a lot.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> South China Morning Post had a fun meta-piece on how outlets across the world are reporting on this and therefore forced to decide on a translation of "shithole countries" into their local language. xD
> 
> Merely combining the local words for "shit" and "hole" will not necessarily be idiomatic or even intelligible in all languages.
> 
> The People's Daily went with _lan guo_ 烂国, "trash countries".


I saw that in a Canadian news. Lot of news media struggle to translate "shithole" French and Spanish adapted it into "Pays de merde" "Paises de mierda" 
Italy in just "Merdaio"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Spare me the bullshit, Pathos is a fucking hypocrite who doesn't give 2 shits about anyone in Africa or even the Middle East.
> He preaches about how people like Hillary and Bush were war criminals, yet endorses murderous dictators like Assad.


He is a putinite and likely russian, but his point isnt wrong, every fucker starts caring when his ass is on the line.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2018)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He is a putinite and likely russian, but his point isnt wrong, every fucker starts caring when his ass is on the line.



It's still fucking pathetic to bring up Obama's enormous fuck-up, which doesn't excuse Trump's behavior regarding his thought-process of the people in these "shithole" countries.
There are only 2 points that he's correct about: Libya being once one of the wealthiest countries, and the mentioned names' legacy on the country. The rest is full of shit.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> You can tell this was genuine.


What do you think @Punished Pathos?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What do you think @Punished Pathos?


He probably thinks Anderson Cooper is a reptilian shapeshifter exploiting Haiti to virtue signal his fake news globalist propaganda because Trump is disturbing the New World Order of the Liberal Illuminati.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 13, 2018)

I think people have some wrong idea about putin trolls online.
There are some russians who keep hearing that their country is the largest threat to human civilization by the american media, they get defensive and start the whataboutism circlejerk by pointing fingers back at US crimes. Punished Pathos might be one them.
Trump's quote is white supremacist and indefensible, but america has been built largely on white supremacy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Trump's quote is white supremacist and indefensible, but america has been built largely on white supremacy.



The _but_ in this sentence removes the internal logic. thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Save your vacation money.  Don’t visit those shitholes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Save your vacation money.  Don’t visit those shitholes.


I wasn't planning on visiting Alabama or Mississippi, but thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Mississippi is so much fucking better than Djibouti.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mississippi is so much fucking better than Djibouti.


But definitely not great to visit compared to Morocco.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 13, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well if he didnt say it his supporters sure did


Quantify.



Montanz said:


> Honestly you shouldn't be accepting immigrants regardless of country of origin if they have nothing to offer to your nation.
> Claiming you would prefer people from one nation over the other just shows clear bias.



If bias for college graduates for jobs that do not require it is okay...



Le Male Absolu said:


> It's very embarrassing. Being president, he cannot talk anymore like that. He is the representative of a country. Anything he says (or tweet) is automatically taken as the voice of the United States.



No one will care, just give it a week.



Le Male Absolu said:


> This way of thinking is not smart. I don't know if it's ignorance or racism but it's like assuming there is no African hard worker students that would like continue their studies in the west. Europe and China keep welcoming these students. With the development of Africa, they are more willing to come back in their country after (especially bankers).



There is no chance they would experience anything bad in the insular CCP country.



Huey Freeman said:


> Those “far left” aren’t progressives to begin with if you read Normality posts she is very close minded to even be considered that.
> What happen is Bernie sold them on some utopia which they believe he can abracadabra into a country where close 50% share opposing views.
> 
> But truth is the “far left” are as small as the Trump supporters in grand scheme of things and it’s the moderates who decides.


Moderates do not really decide or have that high of a profile.



Darkmatter said:


> Spare me the bullshit, Pathos is a fucking hypocrite who doesn't give 2 shits about anyone in Africa or even the Middle East.
> He preaches about how people like Hillary and Bush were war criminals, yet endorses murderous dictators like Assad.



He should endorse murderous jihadi rebels...



Darkmatter said:


> It's still fucking pathetic to bring up Obama's enormous fuck-up, which doesn't excuse Trump's behavior regarding his thought-process of the people in these "shithole" countries.
> There are only 2 points that he's correct about: Libya being once one of the wealthiest countries, and the mentioned names' legacy on the country. The rest is full of shit.



Obama needs to be counted as utter failure because he was followed up by Trump.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I think people have some wrong idea about putin trolls online.
> There are some russians who keep hearing that their country is the largest threat to human civilization by the american media, they get defensive and start the whataboutism circlejerk by pointing fingers back at US crimes. Punished Pathos might be one them.
> Trump's quote is white supremacist and indefensible, but america has been built largely on white supremacy.



No way an american raised black guy would ever say anything like that...



Le Male Absolu said:


> But definitely not great to visit compared to Morocco.



Less of a chance of coup happenning and you ending up in prison in Alabama.


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Superstars said:


> How did people twist this into race again?
> 
> Trump was obviously talking economic value here. Even that is wrong, judging people based on social/financial status is the height of foolery.


How do you call yourself a Christian and defend this stuff...

Guess only the rich and fair skin inherit heaven, huh...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How do you call yourself a Christian and defend this stuff...
> 
> Guess only the rich and fair skin inherit heaven, huh...


“I am surrounded by priests who repeat incessantly that their kingdom is not of this world, and yet they lay their hands on everything they can get.”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 13, 2018)

This debacle is exposing "Christians", specially those that hang on Trump's nuts, to be the phony fucks we all knew they were. Specially the televangelists that council him in "religious" matters. That bitch Paula White defends Trump as a holy man while telling her flock to give her an entire month's salary or suffer God's wrath. If I were a Christian, specially a pastor I would be going against Trump as hard as possible because is doing more damage to Christianity than any atheist could even dream of.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> He should work on fixing this country before he calls any other one a shithole.
> 
> When I walk out of my apartment in Brockton the first thing I see are used hypodermic needles right outside of the front door. Which were definitely used by homeless people. Who definitely were convulsing on the steps in front of the building after a bad batch of heroine.
> 
> ...



What was your previous username?


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2018)

Punished Pathos said:


> Yeah, they are shitholes and more intervention in other places will result in more shitholes.
> Trump's words are very harsh but so are the actions of the Clinton-Bush fund that robbed Haiti as well as the Obama Administration's actions in Libya which was once an African country noted for the highest standard of living in Africa.
> Oh well, Trump's a racist but lets continue to overlook the actions of his predecessors.
> Perhaps Iran will be the next shithole.



I see the point you're trying to make in regards to people ignoring the faults of the past administrations. 

However, when the actions of the current administration is brought up, you automatically use the tactic of pointing towards these past administrations in a blatant attempt to divert criticism towards Donald Trump. It's hard to take individuals like you seriously keeping this into perspective.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 13, 2018)

EJ said:


> What was your previous username?



I believe it was Soma Cruz.


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2018)

Ah, ok.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> He should endorse murderous jihadi rebels...



OR: He doesn't endorse either.



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Obama needs to be counted as utter failure because he was followed up by Trump.



>implies that Obama has control over how the election went


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 13, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Quantify.


Oh Im sorry Im sorry yes by all means 
Twitter users slam Tomi Lahren for defending Trump's 's---hole countries' remark
http://thehill.com/homenews/media/3...or-defending-trumps-shithole-countries-remark
While Ann Colter was cited as saying:


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 13, 2018)

No surprise that Neo Nazis and Fox news people.....meaning Neo Nazis are defending this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 13, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Oh Im sorry Im sorry yes by all means
> Twitter users slam Tomi Lahren for defending Trump's 's---hole countries' remark
> http://thehill.com/homenews/media/3...or-defending-trumps-shithole-countries-remark
> While Ann Colter was cited as saying:



Still no quantification.



Vermilion Kn said:


> No surprise that Neo Nazis and Fox news people.....meaning Neo Nazis are defending this.



There almost no such people in the US. They are tiny and irrelevant in numbers.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> “I am surrounded by priests who repeat incessantly that their kingdom is not of this world, and yet they lay their hands on everything they can get.”


Huge fucking hypocrisy.

Preach acceptance of the weak and poor,

BUT EXCEPT THESE DIRTY FOREIGNERS!!! NOT ON MY SOIL.


----------



## Atem (Jan 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> He probably thinks Anderson Cooper is a reptilian shapeshifter exploiting Haiti to virtue signal his fake news globalist propaganda because Trump is disturbing the New World Order of the Liberal Illuminati.



Ha, Anderson was about ready to break down in the middle of his speech and they think he is "reptilian."

I actually started to feel sad for him when his voice starts breaking when he talks about the disaster.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 13, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Still no quantification.


Define Quantification.
Those are some of the most popluar conservative pundits and trump supporters in the media 
Thousands of people follow and eat up what they say, if they agree that these are shithole countries then so do their supporters.
I proved you wrong just in the fact that 2 powerful people with media platforms have come out in support of Trumps comments thanks for playing


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 13, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Define Quantification.
> Those are some of the most popluar conservative pundits and trump supporters in the media
> Thousands of people follow and eat up what they say, if they agree that these are shithole countries then so do their supporters.
> I proved you wrong just in the fact that 2 powerful people with media platforms have come out in support of Trumps comments thanks for playing


Thousands, thousands is irrelevant.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Thusands




"Thousands*"​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 13, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Thousands, thousands is irrelevant.


Oh Im sorry Im sorry lets see how many likes both of those tweets have pedantic-ny hopkins. Oh its a shit ton of people

I made a claim: Trumps supporters are calling these places shit hole countries. I have proven my claim with evidence


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 13, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Oh Im sorry Im sorry lets see how many likes both of those tweets have pedantic-ny hopkins. Oh its a shit ton of people
> 
> I made a claim: Trumps supporters are calling these places shit hole countries. I have proven my claim with evidence


I asked for quantification and i speculated that the numbers will be fairly irrelevant. Never said none of them do.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How do you call yourself a Christian and defend this stuff...
> 
> Guess only the rich and fair skin inherit heaven, huh...


I didn't defend it. Read my post again.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 13, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I asked for quantification and i speculated that the numbers will be fairly irrelevant. Never said none of them do.


Meh if the president can say "mexicans are rapists"  "All people form Haiti have AIDS"
Or 
"There were alot of fine people" at a Nazi rally 
Without any quantifyable data to back it up.
I dont see why I should go to the effort to find some for you. 
My posts should not be held to a higher standard than the president


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Meh if the president can say "mexicans are rapists"  "All people form Haiti have AIDS"
> Or
> "There were alot of fine people" at a Nazi rally
> Without any quantifyable data to back it up.
> ...


Of course they should Presidents are scum.


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>



My father must be black then.

I must be black.

Holy shit, I am black.

Jesus Christ. This explains everything.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

If Trump really said this.  It's far more relatable than anything Barack Obama ever said.  This is how people really feel.  This is how they talk!  Trump demonstrating that he's a real human being.  He's truly a man of the people.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

lol, there are definitely people who say things like that but they are ultra ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> lol, there are definitely people who say things like that but they are ultra ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


Classist much...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Classist much...



So he uses the word _^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_ and instead of going for the obvious (and right) homophobic labeling, you call him a classist? Are you aware of the definition of this word, Kalondo?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> So he uses the word _^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_ and instead of going for the obvious (and right) homophobic labeling, you call him a classist? Are you aware of the definition of this word, Kalondo?


Context.


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Classist much...



Yes, I hate their kind. I think we should gather up all of the rich, and strap them to a missile before launching them into outer space.

Then give all of their money to fund healthcare, and welfare. 



Zatch Braff said:


> So he uses the word _^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_ and instead of going for the obvious (and right) homophobic labeling, you call him a classist? Are you aware of the definition of this word, Kalondo?



I have literally throat fucked lady boys. I can use ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) however I want.

That's like saying a black person can't say the n-word because it would make them racist. Mind you, I go both ways but that's besides the point. Still counts you whore.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Yes, I hate their kind. I think we should gather up all of the rich, and strap them to a missile before launching them into outer space.
> 
> Then give all of their money to fund healthcare, and welfare.
> 
> ...



I don't care if you use the word or not. What I care about is he could have said, "that's homophobic." instead he used a completely inappropriate word, and that's why I want him to explain.



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Context.



So please, explain. You're the one who used the word improperly. What is the context here?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Yes, I hate their kind. I think we should gather up all of the rich, and strap them to a missile before launching them into outer space.
> 
> Then give all of their money to fund healthcare, and welfare.



Than you end up in front of a firing squad. Congratulations. So upper class people are more likely to speak like that, i had no idea.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

The rich keep the lights on in all of the western countries.  The rich keep them from being shitholes.  Instead of thanking veterans for their service.. people should walk up to Mercedes Benz owners and thank them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 14, 2018)

I've been to Haiti, very accurate description by Trump.

If they're so pissy about him accurately describing them, don't take all that aid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 14, 2018)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

EJ said:


> What the fuck is going on here?



Morons being morons.


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't care if you use the word or not. What I care about is he could have said, "that's homophobic." instead he used a completely inappropriate word, and that's why I want him to explain.



As much as I hate him he is actually right there. I wasn't using ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to say Donald Trump was a blowjob queen. I was using it to say he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Which he is. There are multiple ways you can use a word, and you can use it to refer to or mean something else entirely.

Context is in fact important. 



Rukia said:


> The rich keep the lights on in all of the western countries.  The rich keep them from being shitholes.  Instead of thanking veterans for their service.. people should walk up to Mercedes Benz owners and thank them.



What I want to do when I see someone with a Mercedes Benz is throw sand in their eyes, and then take their car keys.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Please tell me that Mozambique isn't a shithole.  I'm begging someone to claim otherwise!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I didn't say murder them. I said strap them to a missle, and launch them into outer space. After which we use part of their enormous wealth to build a wall around Mars after they make it there.
> 
> I am sure as hell not using my money.


Whatever, same attitude.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 14, 2018)

Ok so now there are people trying to legitimate the use of the word "shithole" by a high representative of their country to describe other countries?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Ok so now there are people trying to legitimate the use of the word "shithole" by a high representative of their country to describe other countries?


In a closed door meeting, fuck yeah. Not in public speech, yeah i bet every president did it.

If Obama said it about Russia you fuckers would cheer.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> In a closed door meeting, fuck yeah. Not in public speech, yeah i bet every president did it.
> 
> If Obama said it about Russia you fuckers would cheer.


Ahahaha of course no they don't, precisely because someone would report it like it happening with Trump.
You guys try to legitimate the vulgarity of your president towards others countries.
If Obama would said something like that it would be embarrassing as well.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Ahahaha of course no they don't, precisely because someone would report it like it happening with Trump.
> You guys try to legitimate the vulgarity of your president towards others countries.
> If Obama would said something like that it would be embarrassing as well.


Obama probably said and the press did not care. it would not be embarassing. It would be irrelevant.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Obama probably said and the press did not care. it would not be embarassing. It would be irrelevant.



Do you have a better argument than "But what about Obama?" 


Its pretty much all you ever do in these situations.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> Do you have a better argument than "But what about Obama?"
> 
> 
> Its pretty much all you ever do in these situations.


Of course, nobody gives a fuck. Every previous president had to say something like this in private not just Obama.

If that is all what i do it  should be easy to counter it.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 14, 2018)

What I’ve noticed about Kalondo is that he doesn’t really “debate”

He just addresses a piece of an argument, that’s usually inconsequential, and tries to steer the conversation to the point where it isn’t even relevant to whatever the original point was in the first place.  Rarely does he address the bulk of an argument at face value and go from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Ashi said:


> What I’ve noticed about Kalondo is that he doesn’t really “debate”
> 
> He just addresses a piece of an argument, that’s usually inconsequential, and tries to steer the conversation to the point where it isn’t even relevant to whatever the original point was in the first place.  Rarely does he address the bulk of an argument at face value and go from there.



I have noticed that myself as well.


----------



## WT (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Of course, nobody gives a fuck. Every previous president had to say something like this in private not just Obama.
> 
> If that is all what i do it  should be easy to counter it.



People do give a darn and you under estimate the importance of the words that come out of the Presidents mouth because they can easily be institutionalised.

In effect if Trump makes racist comments than the USA condones and endorses racism. It would be very fair and just to assume that


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Ashi said:


> What I’ve noticed about Kalondo is that he doesn’t really “debate”
> 
> He just addresses a piece of an argument, that’s usually inconsequential, and tries to steer the conversation to the point where it isn’t even relevant to whatever the original point was in the first place.  Rarely does he address the bulk of an argument at face value and go from there.


You can repost the stuff that you thin k was not adressed.



WT said:


> People do give a darn and you under estimate the importance of the words that come out of the Presidents mouth because they can easily be institutionalised.
> 
> In effect if Trump makes racist comments than the USA condones and endorses racism. It would be very fair and just to assume that



Millions of people in the USA, how many are on the streets protesting over this?


----------



## WT (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Millions of people in the USA, how many are on the streets protesting over this?



People may protest but the sad fact is that Trump was democratically elected. His words may not represent the 'rebel' base but are without doubt a part of the institution


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

WT said:


> People may protest but the sad fact is that Trump was democratically elected. His words may not represent the 'rebel' base but are without doubt a part of the institution


So people do not really care and almost no one will in a week.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> So people do not really care and almost no one will in a week.



No people very much care now and this comment will be brought up for years.


Stop trying to pretend that just because YOU don't care about anything that the rest of us are the same.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> No people very much care now and this comment will be brought up for years.
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pretend that just because YOU don't care about anything that the rest of us are the same.


Well i am devastated, we have an another meme.

Rest you are the same for the most part on this nontroversy.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Well i am devastated, we have an another meme.
> 
> Rest you are the same for the most part on this nontroversy.



The African Union and countless other charities and organizations have denounced the statement. 


Oh but yeah *NOBODY* cares.


----------



## EJ (Jan 14, 2018)

Ashi said:


> What I’ve noticed about Kalondo is that he doesn’t really “debate”
> 
> He just addresses a piece of an argument, that’s usually inconsequential, and tries to steer the conversation to the point where it isn’t even relevant to whatever the original point was in the first place.  Rarely does he address the bulk of an argument at face value and go from there.



He likes attention, and looking at himself as an enlightened rebel that "can see through the bullshit." Cringe-worthy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

EJ said:


> He likes attention, and looking at himself as an enlightened rebel that "can see through the bullshit." Cringe-worthy.



So he like that guy who kept calling himself a centrist 


What happened to him?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> So he like that guy who kept calling himself a centrist
> 
> 
> What happened to him?


That is him


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 14, 2018)

Parallax said:


> That is him


I think he might be referring to Leesensei or something.
Kalondo is really a two-faced guy who doesn't know what he is himself.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> I think he might be referring to Leesensei or something.
> Kalondo is really a two-faced guy who doesn't know what he is himself.



Yeah that guy. I had forgot his name I knew it had Lee in it though.


----------



## EJ (Jan 14, 2018)

Either way, @Ashi 's description of how he engages others is spot on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2018)

So what's the conversation about today


----------



## Drake (Jan 14, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> So what's the conversation about today





Elric of Melniboné said:


> I have literally throat fucked lady boys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

I feel like i've missed something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

You guys are killing me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2018)

So the thread is a shithole country  gotcha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> The African Union and countless other charities and organizations have denounced the statement.
> 
> 
> Oh but yeah *NOBODY* cares.


Talking does not equal caring. 



EJ said:


> He likes attention, and looking at himself as an enlightened rebel that "can see through the bullshit." Cringe-worthy.


Do not talk about enlightenment if you are uncurious as you. Thanks.
if you represent the status quo, it is screwed. Scout the other team. I am very conventional on many issues, not my fault that we have some obscoure ideas from wannabe leftist echo chamber peeps.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Talking does not equal caring.



So you are actually going to try and make the case the AFRICAN UNION doesn't care that the President of the United States called their countries shitholes? 


You can't actually be that stupid.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> So you are actually going to try and make the case the AFRICAN UNION doesn't care that the President of the United States called their countries shitholes?
> 
> 
> You can't actually be that stupid.


They are gonna do what?


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> They are gonna do what?



You said no one cared not that no one could do anything. 


Nice try though.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> You said no one cared not that no one could do anything.
> 
> 
> Nice try though.


I said no one will do anything and it wil be forgotten soon.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I said no one will do anything and it wil be forgotten soon.



Oh did you? 




Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> *So people do not really care*




Wanna try again and see if 3rd time is the charm?


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

@Drake

It was _good _too.

"Yamaero, senpai!" 

"Ahahahahahaha! _Bend over._"

Well, until his sister walked in on us. Awkward.


----------



## EJ (Jan 14, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> @Drake
> 
> It was _good _too.
> 
> ...




Shut the fuck up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was being sarcastic with the "no" are you that slow?
> 
> You made a clear implication of direct election by implying individuals are shifting blame to the electoral college for Trump's election, when he lost the popular vote...or did you not even kow that...?



It's ironic you're complaining about sarcasm when you didn't recognize it in my post to Yami. Phew, what a dolt.

Of course you're not going to leave this alone and keep chewing it like a mongrel and make a big deal of a off hand barb because you have to bee seen to be right it's so important to you.


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

EJ said:


> Shut the fuck up.



How about you eat my ass instead?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> instead of going for the obvious (and right) homophobic labeling



Zatch Braff I think I found your gay basher.

His name is EJ. He hates the gays.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> Oh did you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you interpret everything literally...


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> if you interpret everything literally...



Oh shut the hell up  


You dug yourself into a hole and tried to BS your way out, but I called you on it. Accept it and move on. Don't make yourself look even worse by trying to claim your words didn't mean what they literally said.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> Oh shut the hell up
> 
> 
> You dug yourself into a hole and tried to BS your way out, but I called you on it. Accept it and move on. Don't make yourself look even worse by trying to claim your words didn't mean what they literally said.


Worse in the eyes of...?

You taking everything literally all of the sudden sure looks good.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 14, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Worse in the eyes of...?
> 
> You taking everything literally all of the sudden sure looks good.



I do always enjoy the moments where you slip up and reveal you are just a troll despite all your denials to the contrary


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2018)

Fiona said:


> I do always enjoy the moments where you slip up and reveal you are just a troll despite all your denials to the contrary


There are pictures of them on the net but it is just a lazy meaningless undefined slur when it comes to labeling internet users at this point.


----------



## Atem (Jan 14, 2018)

I hate both of you.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DonutKid (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 14, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> It's ironic you're complaining about sarcasm when you didn't recognize it in my post to Yami. Phew, what a dolt.
> 
> Of course you're not going to leave this alone and keep chewing it like a mongrel and make a big deal of a off hand barb because you have to bee seen to be right it's so important to you.



No...it's not that I have to be seen as right, it's simply that I am right.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

"Crude, but I can live with it." Wonder who I heard that from before.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2018)

There is no getting to these idiots that support him despite his racism in itself. That's why Democrats who focus on "oh my god how un-presidential" without focusing on policies as well are stupid.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 15, 2018)

BREAKING NEWS: MORONS ARE STILL MORONS 


More @ 11


----------



## Atem (Jan 15, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> @Drake
> 
> It was _good _too.
> 
> ...





EJ said:


> Shut the fuck up.





Elric of Melniboné said:


> How about you eat my ass instead?





Elric of Melniboné said:


> Zatch Braff I think I found your gay basher.
> 
> His name is EJ. He hates the gays.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 15, 2018)

Fiona said:


> BREAKING NEWS: MORONS ARE STILL MORONS
> 
> 
> More @ 11


Yeah, no way being hrh over insignificant stuff will backfire....


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Pliskin (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, totally forgot the same people trying to defend this once got really really upset over having had their delicate souls faced with the d-word .


----------



## Hitt (Jan 15, 2018)

Trump had a chance to take credit for brokering a bipartisan agreement on Immigration, and working across the isle for a program considered very popular among the general populace.

And of course he fucks it up.

His toxic comments and outright refusal to actually compromise on anything puts the whole DACA in jeopardy once again.  Again, it's all on him.  He's the fucking president and leader of this country and despite being the "best dealmaker ever" can't close any kind of deal even when it's given to him on a silver platter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 15, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Trump had a chance to take credit for brokering a bipartisan agreement on Immigration, and working across the isle for a program considered very popular among the general populace.
> 
> And of course he fucks it up.
> 
> His toxic comments and outright refusal to actually compromise on anything puts the whole DACA in jeopardy once again.  Again, it's all on him.  He's the fucking president and leader of this country and despite being the "best dealmaker ever" can't close any kind of deal even when it's given to him on a silver platter.


Leader...

What fuck is a leader for needed for the entire USA?



Pliskin said:


> Oh yeah, totally forgot the same people trying to defend this once got really really upset over having had their delicate souls faced with the d-word .



She went out of her way in a public speech and there is recording of it with audience and shit. I always knew she thinks that way and worse but it is a way worse moment of US democracy.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, he's right, they are.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2018)

KyuubiFan said:


> Well, he's right, they are.



You should try reading.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 16, 2018)

KyuubiFan said:


> Well, he's right, they are.


So you're admitting to being a racist?


----------



## Matariki (Jan 16, 2018)

*Rand Paul: Trump Cares 'Very Deeply' About Haiti, Financed Medical Mission Trip*

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jan 16, 2018)

Trump fans, why is Trump saying white immigrants are better than dark-skinned ones?


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jan 16, 2018)

Because 1) a white immigrant has a higher chance of being well educated and skilled 2) their culture is more similart to the American one, 3) they have less health issues and 4) they are less likely to come from terror-prone and Islam infected regions.

Naturally, every country has exceptional individuals, but when it comes to mass immigration, the statistics favor white and Asian population.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jan 16, 2018)

KyuubiFan said:


> Because 1) a white immigrant has a higher chance of being well educated and skilled 2) their culture is more similart to the American one, 3) they have less health issues and 4) they are less likely to come from terror-prone and Islam infected regions.
> 
> Naturally, every country has exceptional individuals, but when it comes to mass immigration, the statistics favor white and Asian population.



So you are just judging that based on color then? Like Trump did.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jan 16, 2018)

It has nothing to do with skin color, it's about culture. By the time European countries advanced from the same starting point as the Africans we had castles, metallurgy, simple machines, trading, and so on while Africans stayed at virtually the same level.

Also, if the more educated ones are leaving the already shithole country, it'll become an even greater shithole.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jan 16, 2018)

KyuubiFan said:


> It has nothing to do with skin color, it's about culture. By the time European countries advanced from the same starting point as the Africans we had castles, metallurgy, simple machines, trading, and so on while Africans stayed at virtually the same level.
> 
> Also, if the more educated ones are leaving the already shithole country, it'll become an even greater shithole.



Alabama, Kansas, and Mississippi can be considered shitholes due to many problems there and compare their culture to more diverse and population-density states.

Yet, Trump doesn't want them regardless based on their skin color! That's the fucking issue!


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jan 16, 2018)

Aren't they mainly agricultural states?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jan 16, 2018)

KyuubiFan said:


> Aren't they mainly agricultural states?



That shouldn't be suffering through infrastructure, economy and education in general. That is no excuse. California is an agricultural state and it fares better than those states. Seriously, you are being ignorant now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 16, 2018)

KyuubiFan said:


> It has nothing to do with skin color, it's about culture.



Sure it has NOTHING to do with skin colour even though Norway is the only country with the highest white population in comparison to Haiti & Africa.



KyuubiFan said:


> By the time European countries advanced from the same starting point as the Africans we had castles, metallurgy, simple machines, trading, and so on while Africans stayed at virtually the same level.



Ancient Empires of Nigeria and Ghana have recorded notes of making trades with European nations as far as BC century. To imply African never had any development would be a factual lie.



KyuubiFan said:


> Also, if the more educated ones are leaving the already shithole country, it'll become an even greater shithole.





Nigeria, Angola, Ghana have many immigrants going to Europe & North America yet continue to grow in the economy.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2018)

@KyuubiFan, why don't you specify what African countries you are talking about besides generalizing the entirety of the continent.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2018)

EJ said:


> @KyuubiFan, why don't you specify what African countries you are talking about besides generalizing the entirety of the continent.



What do you mean? Don’t they all live in the jungle sleeping in small huts with no real access to the Internet or technology?

Like it’s all the same man, and they communicate in tongue clicks and “do you kno de wae”-speak.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jan 16, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> That shouldn't be suffering through infrastructure, economy and education in general. That is no excuse. California is an agricultural state and it fares better than those states. Seriously, you are being ignorant now.



They do suffer when they do not have any high-tech parts, unlike Cali. Those are rural states, most culture, even the shitty ones, are in cities.



Death Certificate said:


> Sure it has NOTHING to do with skin colour even though Norway is the only country with the highest white population in comparison to Haiti & Africa.
> 
> Ancient Empires of Nigeria and Ghana have recorded notes of making trades with European nations as far as BC century. To imply African never had any development would be a factual lie.
> 
> ...



I did not make my point about about skin color, you did. I talked about culture.

Some parts were developed, yes, mostly those at shore that had trade with - surprise - Europe. The vast majority stuck at near-stone age level until colonization started.

Ah yes, the Nigerian prince who just wants to give you money. Well, why doesn't a mass immigration into Africa going on then?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 16, 2018)

Kyuubifan:

>Says he isn't racist, its about culture
>Says a bunch of racist stuff
>Continues to say a bunch of racist stuff and shows how ignorant he is of world history
>Says he isn't racist

Yeah you aren't fooling anyone .Wouldn't surprise me if you're a Neo-Nazi or KKK.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 17, 2018)

Out of the loop with politics for a couple weeks.
Heard that the media have been crazed about this supposed private statement sourced by a democrat official.

Generally speaking, Trump isn't wrong. Neither is it racist to say.

Can't believe this shit lasted, but I suppose media brainwashed people are just obsessed to seek any Trump Negativity.

I suppose, Liberals are really gonna throw Tantrums an BS regarding Trump throughout his remaining 7 years. Pretty Sad.

No productive agenda. Just attack Trump (because he says "mean" things).

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Parallax said:


> China is investing a lot of money into Africa so within a decade or two you might see more migration there you uneducated cracker


No need for racial slurs.




Death Certificate said:


> Sure it has NOTHING to do with skin colour even though Norway is the only country with the highest white population in comparison to Haiti & Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trade with EUROPE.

BC? That's over 2000 years ago. Britain and most of northern Europe were barbarians and now lead the world. Yet Nigeria is currently shit, Ghana is currently shit and the rest of Africa as a whole is shit.


You all cry about brain drain, but want the US and Europe to continue accepting mass immigration.


Africa's so great but people are literally dying to leave to a white nation.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Ashi said:


> What do you mean? Don’t they all live in the jungle sleeping in small huts with no real access to the Internet or technology?
> 
> Like it’s all the same man, and they communicate in tongue clicks and “do you kno de wae”-speak.


Well to be fair after 10,000+ years your people should have actual vocabulary and language.

Tongue clickinh can't have such a sentence said it would be more like "you know way"


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Well to be fair after 10,000+ years your people should have actual vocabulary and language.
> 
> Tongue clickinh can't have such a sentence said it would be more like "you know way"


Get a load of this guy @baconbits , he doesn't know the world is only 6,000 years old.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Get a load of this guy @baconbits , he doesn't know the world is only 6,000 years old.


Damn my bad,

Well to be fair after 5,999+ years your people should have actual vocabulary and language.

Better? Or best?


----------



## Matariki (Jan 17, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> No productive agenda. Just attack Trump (because he says "mean" things).



i have no doubt Trump will get re-elected, the dummies on CNN will get him the votes.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2018)

Why you delete my shit bacon 

Over cracker really?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2018)

You have people calling countries in Africa shitholes but cracker is where it's too far?  Come on mane

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Parallax said:


> You have people calling countries in Africa shitholes but cracker is where it's too far?  Come on mane


So if I called you an uneducated *****r than its alright?

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> So if I called you an uneducated *****r than its alright?



What is wrong with you?


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> So if I called you an uneducated *****r than its alright?



*then


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> So if I called you an uneducated *****r than its alright?


You're really going to equate a derogatory term referring to slaves to a derogatory term referring to slave owners?  The confederate flag avatar checks out.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

afgpride said:


> You're really going to equate a derogatory term referring to slaves to a derogatory term referring to slave owners?  The confederate flag avatar checks out.


No, they are both racial slurs....equality


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> No, they are both racial slurs....equality



That's not how it works.  It's like basing all crimes the same on the basis of that they are crimes

U a simple man smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> No, they are both racial slurs....equality



If you think the two are comparable in any fashion, then you have serious issues accepting reality. You are mentally and historically depraved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

afgpride said:


> You're really going to equate a derogatory term referring to slaves to a derogatory term referring to slave owners?  The confederate flag avatar checks out.


But nice to know its acceptable to use derogative terms towards white people, but don't dare call a person of a different color an animal.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Parallax said:


> That's not how it works.  It's like basing all crimes the same on the basis of that they are crimes
> 
> U a simple man smh


I kill a man, murder
I kill a woman, assault????sounds right, nope its still murder.


Can I use racial slurs not ni***** towards black people?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> But nice to know its acceptable to use derogative terms towards white people, but don't dare call a person of a different color an animal.



Yes, because white people have been so maligned for the entire history of mankind. Those poor, fragile creatures who haven't benefited at all on the backs of others. Don't you dare insult them! They can't take it! They are a privileged, protected race!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cracker is because your skin is white and that’s it, literally doesn’t carry any other meaning but that. The n word and notice how I don’t use the actual word unlike cracker has racist and derogatory historical meaning. White people werent enslaved and called crackers. Black people were.

This is simple history, something I see you were never taught outside of a southern classroom

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Island (Jan 17, 2018)

This thread is a shithole.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> I kill a man, murder
> I kill a woman, assault????sounds right, nope its still murder.
> 
> 
> Can I use racial slurs not ni***** towards black people?


There's murder and manslaughter 

Ur dumb bruh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

[QUOTE="Khaleesi, post: 58032536, member: 235437]"

This is simple history, something I see you were never taught outside of a southern classroom[/QUOTE]

This is the part that frightens me. Are Southern schools so parochial that he really was inculcated by these beliefs and doesn't understand the connotations behind the n word?


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Parallax said:


> There's murder and manslaughter
> 
> Ur dumb bruh


Yes but murder and manslaughter is killing someone. Racial slurs are using a racial slur no matter the connotations.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> [QUOTE="Khaleesi, post: 58032536, member: 235437]"
> 
> This is simple history, something I see you were never taught outside of a southern classroom



This is the part that frightens me. Are Southern schools so parochial that he really was inculcated by these beliefs and doesn't understand the connotations behind the n word?[/QUOTE]
I actually don’t remember much of history class here, it was always geared towards American history which bores me but I mean I went to a southern school and I have more sense than him when it comes to these things

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Arbitrary.



Did you just say it's "arbitrary"? Meaning you think whites have been more traduced, exploited, and abhorred vs. blacks, specifically in America? What is wrong with you? WHAT is WRONG with YOU?


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> I actually don’t remember much of history class here, it was always geared towards American history which bores me but I mean I went to a southern school and I have more sense than him when it comes to these things


so you didn't hear of the Barbary slave trade.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Did you just say it's "arbitrary"? Meaning you think whites have been more traduced, exploited, and abhorred vs. blacks, specifically in America? What is wrong with you? WHAT is WRONG with YOU?


No what you said was meaningless bait.

Why is it specifically in America? Europeans were enslaved throughout history, as was everyone don't think African were special in that regard.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> so you didn't hear of the Barbary slave trade.


You want to compare something that has been vastly overexaggerated by historians by the way to something that not only the the US was doing to black people but most of the world? 

And no I wasn’t because once again, southern history is geared towards us history, even my world history courses were lacking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> so you didn't hear of the Barbary slave trade.



What does the Barbary slave trade have anything to do with the GRAND picture of the continent of Africa, the treatment of blacks AROUND the world, and the race tension in America that exists to this day? HOW does the Barbary slave trade impact the lives of whites today? HOW? And how was the word _cracker_ employed then that still has lingering, malignant, nefarious connotations as the n word does today?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> No what you said was meaningless bait.
> 
> Why is it specifically in America? Europeans were enslaved throughout history, as was everyone don't think African were special in that regard.



HOLY SHIT. WOW. Your argument is literally "every race has been enslaved, so blacks aren't special"? you are special.


----------



## Island (Jan 17, 2018)

The Barbary slave trade is something that North African countries have to reconcile just like how we have to reconcile our own history with slavery.

You can't just cherrypick a tidbit of somebody else's history and use it to justify... whatever you're going on about. I don't actually know what you're going on about, but I guarantee that it doesn't actually have anything to do with the history of slavery in North Africa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matariki (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> No, they are both racial slurs....equality



i agree ; well done @baconbits


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> You want to compare something that has been vastly overexaggerated by historians by the way to something that not only the the US was doing to black people but most of the world?
> 
> And no I wasn’t because once again, southern history is geared towards us history, even my world history courses were lacking


Yet mine was not. You must've went to a shithole school or dropped out in the third grade.



Zatch Braff said:


> What does the Barbary slave trade have anything to do with the GRAND picture of the continent of Africa, the treatment of blacks AROUND the world, and the race tension in America that exists to this day? HOW does the Barbary slave trade impact the lives of whites today? HOW? And how was the word _cracker_ employed then that still has lingering, malignant, nefarious connotations as the n word does today?


You stated that one racial slur was alright and the other is not based on one race enslaving the other.



Zatch Braff said:


> HOLY SHIT. WOW. Your argument is literally "every race has been enslaved, so blacks aren't special"? you are special.


I just think its hilarious people use the enslavement of blacks to propagate blacks and hypocrisy.



Island said:


> The Barbary slave trade is something that North African countries have to reconcile just like how we have to reconcile our own history with slavery.
> 
> You can't just cherrypick a tidbit of somebody else's history and use it to justify... whatever you're going on about. I don't actually know what you're going on about, but I guarantee that it doesn't actually have anything to do with the history of slavery in North Africa.



which is exactly what they have done. Whites enslaved africans  so in turn its alright to use racial slurs and connotations toward white people. Blacks enslaved whites but don't dare use racial slurs or connotations towards Africans....hypocrisy.


Racism is Racism, a racial slur is racist.

Donnie call Africa a shithole = racism
Calling a African a n***** = racism
Calling a white person a cracker = acceptable.

But actually the first is acceptable and the last two are racist.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

NOT ALL CRIMES ARE CREATED EQUALLY.

Shoplifting is not the same as abducting 20 boys, keeping them in a cellar, slowly torturing and starving them, raping them, then hunting them in a forest.

TO WHIT:

cracker is not the same as the n word, and if you cannot fathom that point, your parents, your society, your friends, and your teachers have failed you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

THIS IS YOU RIGHT NOW



LEARN SOMETHING TODAY.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Yes but murder and manslaughter is killing someone. Racial slurs are using a racial slur no matter the connotations.



They're not treated the same though that's my point.  Man nuance and being discerning is a real challenge for you isn't it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2018)

Thorin said:


> i agree ; well done @baconbits



No you don't


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> NOT ALL CRIMES ARE CREATED EQUALLY.
> 
> Shoplifting is not the same as abducting 20 boys, keeping them in a cellar, slowly torturing and starving them, raping them, then hunting them in a forest.


 but two different crimes. If I kill someone I assaulted them as well.





> TO WHIT:
> 
> cracker is not the same as the n word, and if you cannot fathom that point, your parents, your society, your friends, and your teachers have failed you.


Why not? Arent they both racial slurs.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 17, 2018)

Parallax said:


> They're not treated the same though that's my point.  Man nuance and being discerning is a real challenge for you isn't it


But both are racial slurs are they not?


So I can say Negroid, which @ Fiona cried about, because mastah didn't refer to his slaves with such connotations?


----------



## baconbits (Jan 17, 2018)

@IchLiebe shouldn't be called a cracker.  This is the kind of thing that won't be allowed starting tomorrow when our new guidelines go into effect.  And Ichliebe shouldn't call anyone else a ^ (use bro), whether said or implied.  @Parallax , please chill.  You should be a voice of calm; you shouldn't be adding fuel to the fire.  Thread is being locked.

Reactions: Sad! 1 | Dislike 5


----------

